# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Windsurfen mit Womo im Sommer Europa?

## windduck

Hallo Windsurfgemeinde,

habe vor mit meinen Kids im August 2016 mit dem Womo in Urlaub zu fahren.
Wir wollen da auch Windsurfen gehen. Fortgeschrittene bis gute Windsurfer.
Wo kann man in Deutschland, Holland oder woanders in Europa zu dieser Zeit mit einigermaen Wind rechnen.
Wer von euch fhrt zu dieser Zeit in irgendeine solche Ecke.
Wre schn ein paar Infos zu kriegen.

MfG

Surfduck Uwe

----------


## horscht

Na ja um im August im Norden z.B. in Deutschland oder Holland Wind zu haben muss man entweder viel Glck haben oder zeitlich flexibel je nach Vorhersage reisen. Aber mehr als Zwei Tage in der Woche wird man schwer bekommen...Vielleicht in dnemark noch am meisten...
zuverlssigen Wind im Sommer gibts in Europa in Griechenland(inseln),Portugal(guincho) oder Spanien(Tarifa) oder halt Kanaren....
Alles recht weit von Deutschland aus mim Womo...
Am Gardasee wirst du noch recht oft Wind haben allerdings nicht besonders stark(6-7qm Segel)
und halt keine Welle...

----------


## horscht

ach Gargano in Italien ist im Sommer auch noch ganz gut aber auch recht weit...

----------


## Killefit

Wirklich windsicher ist Nordeuropa im Sommer ja leider nirgendwo, wrde ich sagen, aber die Chancen, im Norden von Dnemark ein paar geile Surftage abzugreifen, sind nicht sooo schlecht : http://wisuki.com/statistics/1102/klitmller
Vor Allem kenne ich keinen anderen Ort an Nord- und Ostsee mit vergleichbaren Wellenbedingungen, wie Klitmller und Hanstholm.
Urlaub habe ich zu der Zeit keinen, aber wenn Wind ist, bin ich am Wochenende hoffentlich da  :Happy:

----------


## Ralph

Flachwasser (mehr oder weniger) aber gute Chancen auf Wind gibt es am Neusiedler See, ist allerdings von Tiefdruck-Gebieten abhngig. Dann gibt es oft einen Wechsel von Nordwest- und Sdostwind. Wenn man 4 Wochen dort verbringt, sind etwa 50% Gleitwindtage drin. Phasen von mehreren Tagen Wind und dann wieder Flaute wechseln sich ab. Mein Lieblingsrevier ist in Ungarn der Plattensee (der Wellen wegen), dem fehlt allerdings der Sdost. Aber auch da gab es in den letzten Jahren, im Juni oder August je etwa 50% Gleitwind, meistgefahrene Segelgren 5,8 und 7,9.

----------


## jessid

Wir brechen meistens Richtung Sdeuropa auf. Sdfrankreich oder Nordspanien.In all den Jahren gab es immer 2-3 Tage Wind die Woche oder wir sind mit dem Womo unterwegs zum nchsten Spot mit guten Forecast.
Die Region um Saint Marie de la Mere in der Carmarque hat uns persnlich super gefallen.
Immer oft Wind und tolle Pltze zum stehen...

----------


## ger281

Tja, wenn jemand noch andere Alternativen hat, wrden diese mich auch sehr interessieren! Ich wollte auch mit unserem womo, Frau und Kinder im Sommer weg. Wind und Wellen wren schn, Sonne darf leider nicht fehlen, damit die Kinder auch mal entspannend schwimmen gehen knnen. Sardinien wre wohl ne Mglichkeit, sehr schne Insel, und ist nicht weit weg. Einfach mit der Fhre bersetzen, Wind und Welle ist aber so lala. Evtl fahren wir nach Korsika um bischen zu  SUPen und mit dem Boot etwas rum zu fahren! ber gute Ideen bin ich dankbar.

----------


## Sprotte

Hallo Windsurfgemeinde,

ich kram mal den alten Beitrag hervor, weil wir im Prinzip das Selbe vor haben.
Meine Freundin und ich wollen im August gerne von Kiel aus eine 3 Wchige Tour mit dem Bulli machen.
Windsurfen, Surfen und Sightseeing (fr die nichtsurfende Freundin)
Wir wrden gerne ein bisschen weiter weg und hatten so mit Frankreich oder Spanien geliebugelt, wegen der Thermik im Sommer?
Habt ihr Tips fr mich? Was knnt ihr empfehlen? Wo wart ihr schon mal? Worauf sollte man achten?

Vielen Dank fr Eure Hilfe

Gru Bjrn

----------


## Fjord-Devil

...die letzten Wochen konnte man im Bereich Bork Havn, Hemmet und Skaven sich den "Wecker" auf 15 Uhr stellen!
Sptestens dann setzte Thermik ein - selbst wenn es vorher ablandig war, drehte der Wind mit bis zu 180 
Wasser ist im Fjord wie auch in der Nordsee derzeit mehr als angenehm warm..
Und wenn das Hoch schwcheln sollte und ein Tief rein kommt gibt es dann eh Wind
;-)
Gute Fahrt wo es dann auch immer hin gehen mag
Fjord-Devil

----------


## knufschu

Ich wrde den Fjord Devil sttzen, war auch in Bork Havn und Skaven und ab 15 Uhr gab es Wind, entweder zum ben oder schon etwas mehr.

Hinzufgen knnte ich zustzlich, dass man noch sehr schn in Hvide Sande surfen kann. Dort ist es ein wenig kibbeliger gewesen. Zudem ein Shop und ein Caf vor Ort.

----------

